# Peacock Gudgeons



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't been too active on this forum, so I thought thought I'd post some pics of my 10 gallon breeding setup for my peacock gudgeons. I'm working on raising my first successful hatch right now, after a few failed attempts. The males notoriously eat the fry after they hatch, and I was getting my timing all wrong on removing the eggs/fry from the males. Anywhere, Here are pics of some of the females, a male, and the 10 gallon tank they live in. Forgive how messy their tank is, it needs some maintenance.
There are 2 males and 3 females in this tank with 2 PVC hiding tubes. I'm raising the fry in a seperate 5 gallon tank. If anyone hasnt tried these fish, I highly recommend them.

Females:









Male:









Tank:


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool. I'm interested. Let us know how it goes and how you raise the fry.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your fish are so pretty. I've been enjoying your adventures in breeding them. You tempt me!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have really gotten into gobies and this has to be my next fish. Beautiful colors and they arent super big. Thanks for the pics and keep us posted on the breeding.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulations on breeding them. Was there anything special you did? What type(s) of food did you give them?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Awesome fish! Best of luck breeding them!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, everyone.



gheitman said:


> Congratulations on breeding them. Was there anything special you did? What type(s) of food did you give them?


Gheitman -- I feed them frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp. I was able to train them to eat Hikari micro pellets, but most of their diet is the frozen foods, with crushed snails for variety.

I didnt do much to induce them to breed. They bred the first time just 2 weeks after I bought them, and they breed consistantly every 4 weeks. They lay their eggs almost every time in 1 inch PVC pipes that I put in the tank for them to hide in. Once or twice, they laid their eggs inside of rock crevice and natural caves in the tank. PVC is best though, because then you can easily remove it.

Here are blurry pics of the eggs inside of a PVC tube and some newborn fry. They're extremely tiny. I've been feeding the fry a diet almost exclusively walter worms, but there's some daphnia swimming aorund their tank that I've seen them nibble on too. The newborn fry are too small to eat brine shrimp nauplii, and I fed them infusoria for the first three days.


----------

